# House Insurance



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My building and contents insurance is due soon with Esure who I have been with for over 8 years now, but this time they are asking me to ensure my house alarm is NSI approved, linked to an alarm receiving centre who can refer any issue to the Police and have a maintenance contract tested and serviced regularly.
This is the first time they have asked for the alarm to be upgraded to this standard apparently because my level of cover has increased above a set amount.
I have never has any claims over the 8 years and wonder if anyone else has had a similar experience.
I was happy to renew with them but now I’m considering moving on.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Why has your cover increased above a set amount. They wouldn't cover my friends 50k hi fi system, nor his expensive mountain bikes. He needed separate cover. Does this service to be monitored by the police also charge you £30 a month.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had both my contents and building insurance with my bank for years as it was a decent price until a couple of year ago when it rocketed to over a grand!!

I get my alarm serviced each year but I'm not connected to any call out or Police and never been asked for this.

I ended up using a comparison site and went with AA for both as it was considerably cheaper. I'd definitely recommend just shopping about.

One company I phoned insured my high value items for an additional cost (Think anything over 2500 was classed as high value so had a couple of bits of jewellery) but told me they wouldnt insure them outside the house. When i asked about this they told me that if my wife wore her engagement ring outside the house or I wore my watch outside the house then they wouldn't cover it for loss, theft or damage :wall:

I find it like car insurance there's no rhyme nor reason to it and companies just charge what they like and restrict what they want.....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd def shop round and do a price comparison - I don't use the sites though, I go to / phone them up individually and enter my details and go from there, don't tend to bother swapping from my previous one, if I'm happy with the cover and it's a similar price to others when I check - if it isn't, I do go back to them and say I'm leaving due to price difference and they tend to at least try to match...


----------

